# 75 gallon stocking,



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

OK, last thread had to do with Oscars but there out,

The only thing this time that needs to be in the tank are the BGK and the peacock eel which I have right now, the fire eel i dont have right now but I want VERY badly, i realize how large they get and will upgrade when he gets to big to atleast a 120,(the bgk might need that anyhow) and I do want a couple of clown loaches.

besides that i really have no preference, i love odd ball fish and fish with striking colors such as american flags, dwarf gourmais and rummynose tetras but those arnt a must, just examples of things l like, i also am very partial to eel/snake like things such as kuhli loaches, birchirs and dojo loaches.

did some more research and i found a couple more fish id be intrested in,

ornate bichir
Blue phantom pleco
Starry Night Cichlid (Paratilapia polleni)
some angels maby???? I haven't been able to find many colorful ones
silver dollars
False siamese tiger fish /Indo datnoid
Rainbow snakehead


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

Linilou said:


> OK, last thread had to do with Oscars but there out,
> 
> The only thing this time that needs to be in the tank are the BGK and the peacock eel which I have right now, the fire eel i dont have right now but I want VERY badly, i realize how large they get and will upgrade when he gets to big to atleast a 120,(the bgk might need that anyhow) and I do want a couple of clown loaches.
> 
> ...


Why don't you try out Aqadvisor.com site and do some brainstorming first. I know its not perfect but it will give you some idea. Then you can post them here and get more opinions from individuals... I do this all the time. 

Also let me know if there are any missing species.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Unless you can afford a indonesian tiger dat and can supply a much bigger tank for it don't bother buying them. Snakeheads are very agressive and are illegal in most areas. Angels and silver dollars wouldnt mix because silver dollars are nippy and angels have fins that would get nipped.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks yhbae! it seems really intresting! the only thing i was wondering about was every time i add clown loaches (4 of them) it allways tells me its over stocked. and when i put them in alone, it told me they were 87% of my stocking rate??? for a 75 gallon??

i was looking over the site and saw the filter section and realized that i havent even thought of hardware, 
what do you guys think a good filter/heater/whatever would be for a 75?

blue cray: ok, the dats out, and so is the snake head, and with the angels and silver dollars thats fine, i was thinking of more one or the other with them anyways


and some missing species are,

Fire eel,
Blue phantom pleco
ornate bichir


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

Linilou said:


> Thanks yhbae! it seems really intresting! i was looking over the site and saw the filter section and realized that i havent even thought of hardware,
> what do you guys think a good filter/heater/whatever would be for a 75?
> 
> blue cray: ok, the dats out, and so is the snake head, and with the angels and silver dollars thats fine, i was thinking of more one or the other with them anyways


For my 75g tank, I have Eheim 2217 canister - this filter is great for that sized tank!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Clown Loaches get around 13'' long, which is why a 75 is barely big enough for one


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks on the canaster, 

tallon-hm, that makes sense then, 
most profiles say that a 75 or even a 55 is suitable for them, but i guess that they anrt tanking into consideration that they need to be in groups, 

my lfs said they would take them if they got to large, is that cruel to the fish? ive allways wanted them and ive heard after 5-6'' they grow exceptonally slow....???

and what are some good top middle fish that get big enougf that my eels/bgk wont eat them

one more question. I was talking to one of my lfs about fire eels, and they said when they got them in, there usially about 10-12 inches, (when i get mine, im going to get one around 6'' hopefully) how would you even get that into your tank/from the store?!?



and another question on the aqadvisor, it says that cichlids are bottom dwellers? As in, i have one in the equation and its adding to my total precentage of bottom space. why?


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

heres what i came up with on aqadvisor,

http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....yllum scalare),5 x Kuhli Loach (Pangio kuhlii)
+a buncha ghost shrimp/snails
theres 3 peacock eels to make up for the fact there is no fire eel in the selection, 
i know its a bit over stocked, but i figure with a over powered filter and good water changes I should be fine, 

id either do the 2 angel fish or one starry night cichlid,

any other suggestions for middle/top?? all the ones i seem to be finding could be made a meal by the other fish.


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

Which smaller species have you looked into? Remember, DB may have mistakes and I'd like to fix them if they are indeed mistakes...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

any store in te country would be overjoyed to take in your clown loaches when they get too big for your 75 gallon tank..an 8 inch clown loach sells for well over $100...
it is true that clowns are not really fast growers..they will reach 5 inches within 3 years..after that , about an inch per year...nothing cooler than a herd of clowns in a big tank.


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

yhbae: Well, besides the larger rainbows, it seems that any other type of brightly colored fish would be a gamble with a full grown bgk/eel/red fin. such as tetras, danios,or barbs
allthough i did see 'giant danios' they look quite nice, and seem to get about 4-5''
another fish i was wondering about were gourmais, 
i have 1 blue female, 1 snakeskin female and a gold male, could i transfer them into the bigger tank? would they be able to hold their own?

the only problems ive found wihth the db is its missing a few fish i was looking for, (listed above) and cichlids are taken into consideration when factoring the bottom area of the tank,


> example:
> Warning: Your selected species will eventually require 167% of your aquarium's bottom area. You may need to deal with territorial aggressions later on. Try removing some of (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus, Macrognathus siamensis, Perilampus aequipinnatus, Hypselecara temporalis<----choclate cichlid) or get a larger aquarium tank.


lohachata: so how many would you reccomend for a 75? is that enoughf room for a couple of them? ive allways been very partial to them,

another thing is that should i look into breeding (say, convict cichlids) feeder fish for the tank when the fish get larger? not as a staple diet, but more like a once a week treat? I would never go to the store and buy feeders because of all the deseasees they carry.


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

aqadvisor.com assumes eventually a breeding pair will form if you have more than 1 of them. In fact, it will assume more than 1 breeding pair if there's enough space and enough of the same species exist in the same tank. It will try to calculate total space needed based on their territorial requirement. I guess some of the selected species you have are territorial...


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

ok! well that makes sense, its actually a VERY good feature!!


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

Linilou said:


> ok! well that makes sense, its actually a VERY good feature!!


And it is a very difficult feature to get it right!  This is the area where I expect to spend more of my time fine-tuning this application in the future.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have an IQ of only 63, so a lot of these computerized calculated things don't do me any good..i just go by what i know and figure to be ok...
my problem with the aqadvisor is that i doubt that it has very much real life experience with all of the species and situations or combinations thereof to give one truly accurate information..

for a 75 gallon tank;i would believe that you could easily house 6-8 small (2") clowns for at least 2 more years...i kept 24 of them(4-6") in a 150 wide with a bunch of other critters..
here is part of the herd..


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i have an IQ of only 63, so a lot of these computerized calculated things don't do me any good..i just go by what i know and figure to be ok...
> my problem with the aqadvisor is that i doubt that it has very much real life experience with all of the species and situations or combinations thereof to give one truly accurate information..
> 
> for a 75 gallon tank;i would believe that you could easily house 6-8 small (2") clowns for at least 2 more years...i kept 24 of them(4-6") in a 150 wide with a bunch of other critters..
> here is part of the herd..


Your IQ is slightly higher than mine so lucky you! 

You are 100% correct in that the calculator doesn't have as much real life experience as I would like it to have. On the other hand, I've done nothing but collecting feedback for the past 3 months on these issues. I get lots of responses like "your calculator is wrong. i can do this... and that..." etc. Those feedback have been valuable and I have been fixing it over time. Of course, there are still many many details that are not validated by those who have real experiences but over time, I think aqadvisor will accommodate them. It was designed ground up with this in mind.

Your 2nd point is a good one too... aqadvisor assumes all the fishes you have are fully grown up adults - a common assumption when someone gives suggestion on stockings, but still I can't think of a simple way to accommodate those short term plans other than asking them for the current size for each species which could become messy...

It has many flaws and I hope those can be fixed, one at a time. Hopefully users of the application will continue to report these flaws.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it will never be perfect..but nothing ever is..but ; so far,so good..you are doing a pretty nice job.....as you go along you will fit more and more pieces of the puzzle together....the hope is that you will never complete the puzzle..if you did ; all of the information will be there and no one will strive to learn on their own..
booksmart idiots..


----------



## yhbae (Oct 17, 2009)

lohachata said:


> it will never be perfect..but nothing ever is..but ; so far,so good..you are doing a pretty nice job.....as you go along you will fit more and more pieces of the puzzle together....the hope is that you will never complete the puzzle..if you did ; all of the information will be there and no one will strive to learn on their own..
> booksmart idiots..


Oh I see... LOL.

I'm actually hoping that people will do even more brainstorming after learning about this tool. By knowing there are far more possibilities, that will bring up even more questions in the forums and so on... I don't believe a tool will replace human interactions...


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i have an IQ of only 63, so a lot of these computerized calculated things don't do me any good..i just go by what i know and figure to be ok...
> my problem with the aqadvisor is that i doubt that it has very much real life experience with all of the species and situations or combinations thereof to give one truly accurate information..
> 
> for a 75 gallon tank;i would believe that you could easily house 6-8 small (2") clowns for at least 2 more years...i kept 24 of them(4-6") in a 150 wide with a bunch of other critters..
> here is part of the herd..


thats so wonderfull to hear!! Ill make sure to allways trade them in if they get to big tho, im sure my lfs will love me c; yours look wonderfull by the way! Im thinking 6 is a good number,


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

So, heres what im thinking, 

1Silver Prochilodu+
1red tail black shark+
1fire eel*
?? various rainbow fish, not smaller than 4 inches
1blue phmtom pleco+
4-6clown fish *
1Paratilapia bleekeri - Starry night cichlid+
1 peacock eel*
1 BGK*
??Red Line Torpedo barb



to me, it sounds a bit over crowded, so im asking yall what you would take away. *'d fish are a must +'d fish are the ones id really like to have, the rest are more to fill in the empty space, create motion and diversify size


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

thats a dangerous community, maybe you shud try out the community that linilou typed down for you..or you could try to keep arowanas
Goodluck ^^


----------



## Linilou (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, i am linilou, and 75 seems quite small for arowana*S* , but im not intrested in them anyways--


----------

